# Is $1K/week feasible in SF with Postmates.



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Is $1K/week realistic with Postmates in SF, I'm willing to work 60-70 hours. Will be using a bike.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

With postmates $7 an hour norm.... nope.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't think that's feasible with Postmates anywhere in this universe.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Anthonydag said:


> Is $1K/week realistic with Postmates in SF, I'm willing to work 60-70 hours. Will be using a bike.


i would think so if you work 70 hours...i average $8 per delivery in my area


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Anthonydag said:


> Is $1K/week realistic with Postmates in SF, I'm willing to work 60-70 hours. Will be using a bike.


On a bike? I would not imagine that to be very efficient, not in my area, at least. I understand SF dense, but also hilly, right?

I agree with the rest of replies here. It will be a loooong week. I gross around $750 - $850ish running multiple apps, lately, but I stack. But I drive a 2nd gen prius and know my spots already. I would not take the risk of stacking orders on a bike. I don't know if there is enough work to clear $1000 on one app alone either.

DD primary plus other supplemental apps are your best bet, imo. Postmates is garbage if no one tips. UE is only good with good boosts. I can't speak for grubhub yet

I do suppose that if I stayed out a day longer, I could potentially hit the 1000k mark but I'm only human


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I can
It's $145 a day
Problem with Postmates now it's the payouts stopped


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Anthonydag said:


> Is $1K/week realistic with Postmates in SF, I'm willing to work 60-70 hours. Will be using a bike.


You're gonna need an E-bike for that. With supplemental gear; oversize panniers or a custom carry rig like Larrison has. and a lock that you don't have to fool with ever single delivery.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I'd be interested to know if you started yet, and whether you are making that kind of money. Also, by bike do you mean motorcycle or bicycle? 
Even if they have a guaranteed hourly minimum, you'd still be heavily dependent on tips.


----------

